# Integración de documentos de relatoría.



## Mench

Por favor, necesito ayuda para traducir: "Integración de documentos de relatoría" al inglés.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Hace falta el contexto.


----------



## Mench

¡Gracias por contestar!
Se trata de una lista de estudios: Estudio de evaluación técnico-financiera, estudio de evaluación socio económica, etc. e integración de documentos de relatoría. ¿Relatoría se refiere a "reports"?


----------



## Mench

Mi intento: Integration of reporting documents...?, pero no estoy segura de que se entienda en inglés...


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

La relatoría es la actividad o el producto de un relator, que toma notas de un proceso, de un congreso, etc., y presenta por escrito el testimonio o las actas. De un juicio se llama "transcript", de un congreso, "proceedings". Pero "integrar" puede ser incluir, colectar o combinar. Un estudio de la integración de tales documentos, en cualquier sentido, suena raro, pero probablemente se trataría de su síntesis en un documento de conjunto.


----------



## Mench

¿"Reporting synthesis", quizá? y me sigue sonando raro.
What should I do?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

El problema es que la frase original es vaga, y estamos tratando de adivinar su significado. En vez de "reporting synthesis" sugiero "synthesis of documents" o "synthesizing documents", pero el significado bien puede ser otro.


----------



## Mench

La frase no está dentro de un texto sino dentro de un esquema de estudios sobre un proyecto de una empresa de infraestructura.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Entonces se me ocurre otra idea: "assembly of documents" (su recolección para los estudios). Probablemente son las actas (relatoría) de varios congresos, etc., pero no me parece necesario especificarlo.


----------



## Mench

Gracias de nuevo pero creo que me voy a arriesgar con "synthesis of documents"
Un cordial saludo


----------

